# Scotch Drinking 101



## Blowtorch (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok this is going to sound stupid but.:tpd: I'm going to post this anyway. I enjoy many different alcoholic beverages including wine, beer, whiskey,bourbon,gin,voldka,rum etc. 
Scotch is the only thing I could never take a liking to and it's been years since I've even tasted it. Recently I rec'd a bottle of Johnnie Walker Red and thought I'd give it another shot. I'm planning on having it on the rocks since this is how I drink bourbon , rum and a few other things.
I know many of the finer things in life are an acquired taste.

*My question is how did you scotch drinkers get started ?*


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I started with a bottle of Macallan 12yr - Thats all it took.


----------



## WhoDeySchenk (Nov 10, 2008)

My getting into scotch is an easy one. I have Scottish blood running through my veins. I go across the pond every 3-4 years for 2-4 weeks at a time to visit the family. Been to many distilleries. I love everything about scotch, it's my #1 drink of choice. Love the history behind it, how it's made, and the complexity of the flavor. I'm not a big fan of scotch on the rocks, unless it's a cheaper blend. I Always drink it neat. But, if you're new to it, the ice will lighten it up for you, just don't put too much in, a cube, maybe 2. ENJOY!



Blowtorch said:


> Ok this is going to sound stupid but.:tpd: I'm going to post this anyway. I enjoy many different alcoholic beverages including wine, beer, whiskey,bourbon,gin,voldka,rum etc.
> Scotch is the only thing I could never take a liking to and it's been years since I've even tasted it. Recently I rec'd a bottle of Johnnie Walker Red and thought I'd give it another shot. I'm planning on having it on the rocks since this is how I drink bourbon , rum and a few other things.
> I know many of the finer things in life are an acquired taste.
> 
> *My question is how did you scotch drinkers get started ?*


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

My first experience with scotch was a Rusty Nail somewhere around Banff... Let's say it wasn't the best experience.

I pushed Scotch on myself years to follow mostly for work reasons. After a while, I did develop a taste for it. It's my whiskey of choice now.

If you don't take to the JW Red, try some other blended or Single Malt varieties. Although JW Red may be a staple for many, it's not one of my staples. I prefer JW Black.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

My father always enjoyed it and I really got interested when my brother received a gift of a 29 yr old GlenMorangie. I had me a few drams of that and I was done!


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

While still not my favorite drink of choice, I got started through social engagements at work and it took me several tries to find some that I truly liked. 

There is a wide variety out there and so take a chance to try new brands/labels when you get it.


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

I've got a sweet tooth so I've always preferred having a Manhattan when having some whiskey. A friend of mine has been a dedicated Dewers drinker for years though, and that is what he serves me when I'm at his house. Never one to turn down free booze, I've imbided on his Dewers for a while and have come to kinda like it. So I thought I'd try some other scotches and discovered *Dalmore Single Malt 12 Year* scotch. Now *there* is a drink! There is such a difference from Dewers to the Dalmore single malt that I started trying othe single malts, Wow, are there ever differences. Some are sweet, some are earthy some are smoky some are various combinations of the above. Here is where personal taste really comes into the discussion. Try different ones, you will like some and dislike others but it sure is fun exploring.

Above all ....*enjoy!*


----------



## Denny32 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have had many cheaper bottles of scotch and never really cared for any of them. I always thought it must be an aquired taste. 

Then one day while reading a book, the author, (Neil Peart the drummer for RUSH) kept talking about having a glass of the "The Macallan". I wanted to try whatever it was he was driking. I had no idea what type of libation was The Macallan. So off I go down to the store to try to find it. The salesman looked it up on his computer and we head over to the Scotch row. So I bought a bottle of the 10yr and 12yr. WOW. Tis much better than anything I remember from years past. I now always have a bottle of the 12yr on hand. I belong to a bagpipe group and there are about 30 of us and we drink more than a few wee drams after practice. Since then I have tried some outstanding scotch. 

I do not recommend being too cheap when shopping for scotch. You will be well rewarded for the extra few bucks spent.:2


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

khubli said:


> I pushed Scotch on myself years to follow mostly for work reasons. After a while, I did develop a taste for it. It's my whiskey of choice now.
> 
> If you don't take to the JW Red, try some other blended or Single Malt varieties. Although JW Red may be a staple for many, it's not one of my staples. I prefer JW Black.


Like Ji, I kind of pushed Scotch on myself; some of it spilled...

But this is pretty much my very recent story about diving into the Scotch bottle, er, slope: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=195028

Short story: I've been curious about Scotch, have tried to like it but it's taken some time. I have a generous neighbor and his bottle of JW Blue remains intact in my cupboard awaiting his next visit because I refuse to drink any without him. In the meantime, I'm currently sampling, er, pushing myself to drink JW Black (a blend, like your JW Red), Dalwhinnie 15 year (Single Malt) and Chivas Regal 12 (a blend). I picked up the Dalwhinnie on recommendations from kayaker & Scottw who are very knowledgeable & helpful.

It's still taking some getting used to, but I want to like it. It's like when I was a kid forcing myself to try (and like) Perrier. I never did then but now, hey, that bubbly stuff is tasty!

I've learned with help from my brothers on here that the JW Red is something used for mixing. Not much more $$ is the Black and it's not bad but nowhere near as smooth as the Blue which is way overpriced. My neighbor is nuts. I'm not quite sure yet how to tell the difference between a 'blend' and a 'single malt' but I'm still doing my tastings to find out. I'll pour small pours of each the JW Black, Chivas Regal 12 & Dalwhinnie 15 that I've now got to try and then finish off with a glass of whichever one I'm feeling at the moment.



WhoDeySchenk said:


> I'm not a big fan of scotch on the rocks, unless it's a cheaper blend. I Always drink it neat. But, if you're new to it, the ice will lighten it up for you, just don't put too much in, a cube, maybe 2. ENJOY!


I too don't drink it with ice. My neighbor had his JW Blue in a freakin' Big Gulp cup full of ice... but I have taken kayaker & Scottw's advice of adding a tablespoon of water to the glass if it's just too much for me at the time. Try it neat, then if it's too strong, add the water, but just a little at a time. Start with a tablespoon.

Scotch packs a whallop...it sure is strong, burns the nose upon sniffing but damn it, for some reason, I'm going to like it....one of these days!


----------



## Blowtorch (Nov 21, 2008)

I should have read the thread on JW Blue before posting this. It looks like the JW Red would not be a good intro to drinking scotch. I'll pick up the black and see how it goes. 

mrreindeer,
I think I'll take a page from your playbook and p/u a couple different brands and see what I like. If after that I am still forcing myself to like it I'll probably resign myself to the fact I'm not a scotch drinker. Scotch and cigars just sound like they would be a natural pair.
Thanks for sharing the experience.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Blowtorch said:


> Scotch and cigars just sound like they would be a natural pair.
> Thanks for sharing the experience.


Ubetcha; and that's exactly why I keep forcing myself to like it!


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

The Balvenie 12y Double Wood did it for me. I guess I lean more toward the sweet side of scotch.

Enjoying one now.

Cheers!


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

I started a few years back with a Glenlivet 12 yr--now really enjoying their Naddura :ss


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

My point of no return with Scotch occurred when I was introduced to Dalwhinnie. It's a very smooth whisky. I guess I'm a natural though, because I quickly fell in love with Lagavulin next, which is a very peaty challenging Scotch. I have friends who are Scotch lovers but won't touch it.

I started free falling down the slope a couple of years ago when I decided to host a tasting for some friends and I to do some blind comparisons. I ended up with what was left. Then I started going to a bunch of tastings, learning and buying and enjoying. Now a have a modest assortment in the cupboard.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 16, 2008)

My first experience with Scotch was JW Blue. I loved it and bought a bottle at Costco two months later for $160. I've hit it a few times, but I'm content just looking at the packaging....beautiful. :ss


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

Blowtorch said:


> I should have read the thread on JW Blue before posting this. It looks like the JW Red would not be a good intro to drinking scotch. I'll pick up the black and see how it goes.
> 
> mrreindeer,
> I think I'll take a page from your playbook and p/u a couple different brands and see what I like. If after that I am still forcing myself to like it I'll probably resign myself to the fact I'm not a scotch drinker. Scotch and cigars just sound like they would be a natural pair.
> Thanks for sharing the experience.


The Dalmore 12yr. old is very smooth and what I started down the slope with. I am having a raging good time with Aberlour now. And Tzaddi turned me on to Nicaraguan Rum!

Ahh....the cliff....er ah..I mean..the Slope, thats it, the gently rolling hill called the slope.:r


----------



## LynnB (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm pretty new to Scotch, just started with some JW Black a couple years ago. I perfer it neat, but never was overly excited about it. Tried some JW Blue as well, I don't think I"m experienced enought to enjoy it. About a year a go I was introduced to a line by Jon, Mark & Robbo's. It's kind of blended for dummies, runs about $30 a bottle and is really tasty. The three names relate to the three differant veriaties of Scotch, you have Peaty, Spicey and Smooth. I highly recommend them if your just wetting your palet so to speak. They can be hard to find, I can't find them here in TX, but picked some up in Denver.


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

I wouldn't judge Scotch by JW red. It's not very good IMHO. Have you tried any Irish Whiskey? If you can find it I would recommend John Powers Gold Label I can get it for about $20 and it is probably the smoothest whiskey I have ever had. As for Scotch I can't afford any of the high price single malts but for the price I really like Teachers Highland Cream. Same price as JW red but as good as JW black. It received a gold medal from Whiskey Magazine.


----------



## WeekendSmoker (Apr 18, 2007)

SailorJack said:


> I wouldn't judge Scotch by JW red. It's not very good IMHO.
> 
> 
> > I've got to agree. I think that JW red is pretty much a sure way to get turned off to Scotch. Unless you can "taste through" the initial harseness that JW Red has it has too much bite for a beginner. May I be so bold as to suggest a blended scotch such as J&B or a single malt like The Glenlivet. Even JW Black is fine. They all are relatively smooth, available in pretty much any bar/restaurant and may enable you to prevent yourself from making a face while trying to swallow it. JW Red just has this particular harshness in front which does not work well (for me that is). YMMV.
> > WeekendSmoker


----------



## Blowtorch (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm taking everyones advice and shelfing the JW Red for now. Plan on sampling one of the many suggestions posted. I'll let everyone know how it goes. 
Thanks,
Gene


----------



## Les Paul (Jul 20, 2008)

Started with JW Red.....then JW Black. Then single malts. 


Lagavulin 16 and Springbank 15 were the nails in the coffin. TKO.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Les Paul said:


> Started with JW Red.....then JW Black. Then single malts.
> 
> Lagavulin 16 and Springbank 15 were the nails in the coffin. TKO.


 Balvenie 17 and Laphroig 30 yr sherry casks, put a fork in me!!!!!


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm getting a bottle of Lagavulin 12 cask strength for Christmas, because my wife loves me.


----------



## WhoDeySchenk (Nov 10, 2008)

kayaker said:


> I'm getting a bottle of Lagavulin 12 cask strength for Christmas, because my wife loves me.


:bl:chk:bl:chk:bl:chk:bl:chk:bl:chk

YUMMY!


----------



## GatorBob (Dec 22, 2008)

My first scotch experience was a glass of Dalmore 12 Yr Cigar Malt on the rocks. At the time I thought it tasted like cologne (not that I would know what cologne tastes like). Since then my taste buds have fallen in love with single malts. My favorites include Dalmore 12 yr Cigar Malt (ironically), Macallan 12 Yr, and Dalwhinnie 15 Yr. 
Cheers!


----------



## MikeC (Nov 14, 2008)

Blowtorch said:


> I'm taking everyones advice and shelfing the JW Red for now. Plan on sampling one of the many suggestions posted.


I found the best thing to do is head to a local bar or steak house that has several good scotchs on hand. Then you can try a glass for $5 to $10 (depending where you live) instead of a bottle for $40 and up.

btw, my vote goes to Clynelish.


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Started with JW Black and never looked back.

Just had JW Blue and MaCallan 18yr the other day. Simply Bliss! 

Going NEAT is the way to go!

My favorite scotch is Grand Old Parr but definltely hard to find here in the states. Anybody got a reliable source to purchase?


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

JW red is pretty much a mixing blend, even at the JW tastings they tell you it's great with Ginger Ale and is meant to be mixed. I really like Black and Green, Gold is good but I like Black better. Have had Blue it's just too smooth for me. 

For an intro Scotch, I'd recommend a Highland, Knockandu and Macallan got me.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I started with Passport and ginger ale "highballs" waaay back. By college, I was mostly drinking Stoli, with the occasional Dewars thrown in... then JW Black (which I still drink a lot). My go to would be Macallan 12yr - the local martini bar makes a nice Rob Roy (perfect, with a twist).

I prefer the smoother, more charcoaly to the tangier, peat mossy Scotch.


----------

